# Egg bound Cichlid?



## lidder_b (Apr 30, 2010)

Can african cichlids become egg bound? I had one pass away today, when i dissected her i found this big ball close to her rear end. I cut it open and it looked like a bunch of hardened eggs. 


What causes this?


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry to hear this. i am interested to know as well.


----------

